# Building a Small Horse Barn. Need Help With Logistics



## ShannonSevenfold (Oct 11, 2008)

Also, any advice on the best type of fencing would be great. I hate the look and functionality of plain hot wire, so I don't really want to go that route. Has anyone tried that high-tensile rope stuff? Looking for a good combination of effective and cheap.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

My friend has her entire farm done in the electro-braid. Three or four strands, I can't remember. Be sure to get the best charger you can. Don't get a Zereba from TSC. Horses know when the fence is charged or not, and the grass IS always greener on the other side!

We have high tensile mesh wire, with an electric strand at the top to keep the goobers from leaning over it and smooshing it down.

The barndoshopmium looks great! I assume the paint booth is a pre-made booth, and will be OK next to a living area?

Nancy


----------



## mikemistwalker (Feb 28, 2014)

Non climb fence if you choose not to go with electric mesh. I would add a single solar electric line if using other fence. 
As for barn keep the wind in mind. But it sounds good.
Good luck.
And congratulations.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ponyboy (Jul 24, 2008)

Personally if I were staying in that apartment I would want a door straight to the outside. Also, you might want to think about where you're going to put your muck pile/compost. You want it to be close to the stall, but not where people have to walk by it all the time. That's going to be tricky with your layout.


----------



## Koolio (Apr 7, 2010)

You have a neat design, but I wonder about resale later on. A barn attached to the living space is convenient, but it will smell, regardless of ventilation or insulation. I've been to quite a few places like this. This will make it very difficult to sell down the road. Have you considered a separate pole building for your barn area? It may not cost too much more and will give you much better resale value. It would also give you the opportunity to expand both the living space and the barn down the road.

In regards to fencing, I use 4 strands of high tensile electric rope and love it. It looks good, is easy to maintain and the horses never challenge it. It was also inexpensive. If you go this route, use proper insulators (screw in type are the best) and good posts. We used 6" treated wood posts with longer 8" posts in the corners. Don't forget to run the electric underground to cross gated areas and use good quality gates. I also keep about 30 or so temporary step in posts and lots of extra rope to cross fence and rotate my paddocks. It fastens nicely into the existing fencing with the proper joiners and works very well.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I would not want a paint booth next to my bedroom, the fumes and being that close to all the chemicals......phew! Are you allowed to build a house/barn combo in WI? Also check with insurance, some will not cover hay storage in the same building as living quarters. Resale? 3 bed/3 bath... Only 1 stall? Horses like company.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

In Europe it was common to attaché the barn with an enclosed breezeway with a door at each end. One could visit the animals without going outside. Friends built a hip roof and lived upstairs. I don't know how it was constructed as there was absolutely not a hint of manure smell upstairs. One set of stairs was inside and another outside.


----------



## Dehda01 (Jul 25, 2013)

Talk with an insurance agent to make sure it all can be insured. It can be difficult to get a house and livestock barn insured because of fire risk with the hay. You may need to look into that first. 

12' x 19' is not a lot for hay storage. Especially when you have tack and grain in as well. Also.... You will most likely eventually want more than one horse, they are like **** potato chips.... And don't like being alone.


----------



## doubleopi (Dec 27, 2011)

Something else to consider is in your layout there would be no window for the bedroom... I know in Alaska at least it is not legally a bedroom if there is not a secondary egress point (able to escape from fire or whatever out a window). So flip flopping the bedroom/bathroom could remedy THAT issue.


----------



## twolucid (Jan 14, 2014)

Have you checked out BarnPros? As far as I know they are legit and have barn apartments with as few as 4 stalls I believe and the quality seems superior for the price. Around 50-150K for a large apartment above your stalls and tack room.


----------



## Bridgertrot (Dec 2, 2011)

I'd personally figure out some way to move the paint booth on the other side (lower part of the image) of the shop. That way it's away from you, the horse, and the living space and you can get better ventilation. I also do find it strange with there being just one stall...and the fact it's built into the house. 

I feel the same way about the person who brought up resale. I'd build them separate.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

I would not have a shop and paint booth next to bedrooms or a chimney. 
I also would not want a stall in my house. 
Separate building for the horse stalls, put the shop and paint booth next to the garage and move the bedrooms to the opposite side . The garage would be closest to the kitchen/storage
area then the living area, then the bedrooms (at least 2 )


----------

